

Show HN: Listen converts words into spoken voice - amitagarwal
http://ctrlq.org/listen/

======
njay005
A VB script file on windows does the same thing easily:
CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice").Speak"text"

~~~
nodata
quality is a bit different though.

